# Car at VPC, salesman out of office, help!



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey guys..My car just cleared customs and is on it's way to the VPC i'm not sure if that's in NJ or SC..I did an ED and my dealer is in Florida.

I wrote to my SA last week and haven't heard back about scheduling a PCD, and today called to learn he's on vacation until 8/20..

Is there any way I can get a reservation for PCD before he gets back and it's too late?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

You should talk to the BMW Manager. SA's don't have much knowledge in this area. I would think it might be to late to set up a PCD. But check BMW 101 program. This allows you to drive there and still do the PCD after you pick up your car at the dealership.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I was told that until the car leaves the VPC there's still time..thanks for the info on BMW 101 but not interested in that at this time as SC is about 700mi from me...would consider it next summer on a drive north if that was possible, not sure if there's a time limit on BMW 101


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

lilskel said:


> Hey guys..My car just cleared customs and is on it's way to the VPC i'm not sure if that's in NJ or SC..I did an ED and my dealer is in Florida.
> 
> I wrote to my SA last week and haven't heard back about scheduling a PCD, and today called to learn he's on vacation until 8/20..
> 
> Is there any way I can get a reservation for PCD before he gets back and it's too late?


Send me a PM with the last 7 of your vin or the production # and I'll check tomorrow to see if we have anything on it.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! See you Sep 4th, I can't wait


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

lilskel said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! See you Sep 4th, I can't wait


You are assured a great time! Enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

*Back Home*

Thank you very much to Jonathan and Kelly at the PC for helping me get this together at the last minute. I wanted to say hi to you Jonathan while I was there but you weren't around. It was a great time and BMW really takes care of everything. The 5er pickup at the airport, checkin and dinner at the hotel were great, breakfast was very good just wish I had more time to eat more, and driving the **** out of somebody elses car was the best! :thumbup:

It was like a mini-ED with the factory tour, and for those that can't get over to Munich I very highly recommend the PCD. I opted for a no orientation delivery as this is my 3rd X3 and that allowed me to hit the road to Charleston right after lunch and the M5 hotlap with Donnie around 1:30pm.

I will definitely be back and will probably stay an additional two days for the performance school.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post :thumbup:

Sorry I missed you. I've been pretty busy lately planning the Relay For Life event that will take place here on October 4th. I had a meeting with the factory that afternoon regarding the event.

Glad you had a great time! Pictures look great too! Charleston is one of my favorite places to visit.


----------

